# looking at 2010 and 2011 model



## wogie (May 28, 2012)

I'm looking to replace my 1994 Sentra XL with 310K on it. It is a 5-spd 1.6L and I can't keep it going anymore.

One I looked at is a 2010 2.0L with Automatic transmission, just under 40K on it. There is one concern I have, there is shift lock release to the right of the shifter. It looks like a cover is missing. Is that a big deal or is that telling me something about the car? It test drove OK but I am not familiar with the CVT transmission. I don't see anything ODD in the carfax except Battery/charging system checked early in the record, even before it was sold. The registration was renewed 4 months later but Carfax claims only one owner. A few service reports and sold at auction 3 weeks ago. It is at a dealer.

A second one which I have not driven but only looked on line is a 2011 with 46K on it but almost same price. Also sold at auction within the last 3 weeks. Between the 2010 and 2011 it shows MPG on the highway is 1 MPG higher but seems like same engine & transmission. Listed as an SR/SL.

A third one is a 2011 with only 17K on it but an unusual thing in the Carfax report is the owner had replaced tire(s) at 10K. This one is $2500 more and I have bought from that dealer before. Have not driven it or even contacted the dealer.

The car will be used for a daily commute, almost all highway and will be about 80 miles round trip.

- Anything I should know about either 2010 or 2011 in particular?
- Any reason to suspect a problem with the missing release cover on the 1st one?
- any other thoughts on any of the three vehicles? Hard to see value of the third one the $2,500 extra seems like a lot but then I have not tried to negotiate at all yet.


----------



## wogie (May 28, 2012)

I got a 2011.


----------

